# OK so this is practical fun



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

alright ....

adding a heating circuit to e-bike for Li'l Dinka...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ebikes/comments/dyy9uu


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

LOL Cool, I thought you were going to build a heating element for your battery for the very cold weather. I was thinking something along these lines https://carbonheater.us/ using 
Carbon Tape, or Chromium wire that vapes use. I got a few rolls of it to do heated grips, heated seat, heated coat/pants, and of course to keep the cold away from the battery.

Your heated basket for the cat is cool!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Awesome cat-love!


----------

